# Coil Dämpfer für Range '11



## bergaufversager (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Norcoaner,

ich habe mir auf Basis des Range einen "Leicht-Freerider" aufgebaut. Nun möchte ich abschließend den Orginal-Dämpfer ersetzen. Gedacht habe ich an einen Fox DHX 5.0 216x63mm mit ner 600 LBS Feder. Ich selber wiege ca. 100kg. Rahmengröße ist L.
Was halten ihr von dieser Idee oder habt ihr Gegenvorschlage, was besser zum Rahmen passt.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Spielzeug (17. Juni 2012)

wenn es leicht sein muss dann lieber ein vivid air... würd evt auch besser zum bike passen. 

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (18. Juni 2012)

Hi bergaufversager

Bei deinen Vorstellungen würde ich ebenfalls zu einem Luftdämpfer raten. 

Erforderliche Masse:

Dämpfer: 216 mm Einbaulänge (8.5"), 63.5 mm Hub (2.5"), 
Buchsen: 1 x M8/41.5 mm, 1 x M8/24.2 mm.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## bergaufversager (19. Juni 2012)

Hi,

danke für die Meinungen. Ich habe aber schon mit einem Stahldämpfer geliebäugelt, passend zur Gabel. *only steel is real*
Auf dem Gewicht liegt nicht unbedingt der Hauptaugenmerk. 
Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass der RC4 gut zum Rahmen passt. Ist aber dann schon ne größere Investition. Mir gehts erst mal primär um die passende Feder in Verbindung mit meinem Gewicht. Ist ne 600er ok?

Gruß


----------



## Indian Summer (20. Juni 2012)

Hi bergaufversager

Die Federhärtenberechnung von Tim Flooks ergibt bei 28% Sag eine 524er Feder. Allerdings empfiehlt er mit 110kg bereits 
eine 577er-Version. Und wenn du den Sag etwas reduzierst, musst du eher etwas in Richtung härtere Feder gehen. 
Die benötigte Federhärte liegt also wohl zwischen 550 und 600.  

Kannst ja selber einmal etwas herumspielen:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Und vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der den RC4 im Range fährt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## bergaufversager (20. Juni 2012)

Hi Fritz,

danke für den super Link. Ich probier mal rum.

Grüße


----------



## bergaufversager (9. September 2013)

Hi Fritz,

das Thema ist bereits etwas alt, aber ich bin da immer noch dran.

Du hattest mir damals die Buchsenmaße 1 x M8/41.5 mm, 1 x M8/24.2 mm genannt. Entweder ich bin zu blöd oder die Dinger gibts wirklich nicht.  Ich kann jedenfalls Buchsen mit diesen Maßen nirgends finden.

Der RC4, der zur Wahl steht, hat 2 x 22,2x8mm.

Für Aufklärung/Hilfe wär ich dankbar.

Gruß
Helge


----------



## Boris-C (22. September 2013)

Hi Helge,
hier ein Beispiel, wo Du die Buchsen bekommst: 8x24,2 8x41,5
...nur mal auf die schnelle gesucht- die gibts noch bei etlichen anderen und sollte Dir Dein RockShox Händler des Vertrauens sicher auch bestellen können.

Gruss, B


----------



## bergaufversager (22. September 2013)

Hi Boris,

danke für die Antwort. Das Problem ist, dass ich sowas von Fox für den RC4 brauche und nicht von RockShox.
Und von Fox finde ich keine in diesen Abmessungen. Werde aber jetzt mal meinen Händler befragen. Ursprünglich wollte ich das halt alles von zu Hause aus machen.

Gruss


----------



## Boris-C (1. Oktober 2013)

Hi, dass die für Fox sind hatte ich überlesen.
Ein Möglichkeit ist noch Huber-Bushings;die haben garantiert die von Dir benötigten Buchsen, sind aber etwas teurer...
Gruss, B


----------



## Sanchopancho (21. Oktober 2013)

Meine Gabel wird im Winter auf Solo Air umgebaut, weiß nur noch nicht ob auf 160 oder 170mm?!?! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 170mm im Range 2011?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

